# VW Polo 2010 mod by B&B Detailing Team



## Brynjar (Dec 25, 2009)

2010 VW Polo - 2010 modell










This is a job that came upon a reques from a customer to Swissvax Norway. The car had been in at a local care care center, to apply paint-conservation of the "long-lasting" type(no names named). Customer was very disapointet with the job, something you should not be for a £900 job including paint correction.

This was a job for B&B detailing team, and we thought this would be a easy job....

The car was dirty after a drive on the highway to our place:



























Some evidence from the previous car care:


















A bird felt like opening its cloaca upon delivery:









Driver side before washing:









Despite the fact that it's not Tuesday or Thursday, Lars decided to drop in:









Since the water has frozen where we are located, Bernhard had filled up some buckets prior. Bernhard filled up a low pressure pump with water and ONR to loosen up a bit of the surface dirt:









Notice the precision with pouring water without looking at the bottle.. Keepin it real :































































Lots of water is good:













































Say CHEEEEEESE:









Wow, the water also comes down 









Swissvax Wheel on the wheels and tires, mixed 1/3:


















Swissvax Wheel Brush is a useful tool:


















Lots of dirt in the tires:




































Brynjar whasing the inside of the wheels with a "Vikan brush":









Brynjar love to be photographed:









Rinse well:


















Brynjar washing the car with ONR and SV washpudel:









Bernhard did a little a taste of the ONR water.. Yummy!!:


















Brynjar continued the wash. How gentle this was, we never really managed to conclude since there was a lot of scratches from before. We sprayed a good amount of ONR on the panel before we went over with the mit, which was dipped in the ONR bucket. (same bucket as Brynjar dipped his head in on the Audi A3 thread):









Getting rid of some water:









And Brynjar continues to wash:









B&B Detailing Team's public face:









Not this one:



























Then over to the claying. SV Paint Rubber blue and QF:









Bernhard working the clay:









Drying was also included:



























Door hinges was also dried(Notice the the expression Lars have on every picture):


















Then over to a proper inspection:












































































































Then it was over to find the right combo. We thought this was goint to be a straighforward job that was done in two days, but boy we were wrong.

On the pics that follow, we are in full swing to test the combos, and we tried the following:

Produkter:
Scholl S02+
Scholl S03 Gold
Scholl S03+
Scholl S17
Scholl S17+
Scholl S30+
Scholl S40
Scholl A7
Scholl A15
Swissvax Cleaner Fluid Strong
Swissvax Cleaner Fluid Medium
Swissvax Cleaner Fluid Pro
Meguiars Mirror Glaze #85
Meguairs Mirror Glaze #83
Meguairs Mirror Glaze #80
Meguairs Mirror Glaze #7
Meguairs Mirror Glaze #205
Meguars Deep Crystal Step 1
3M Extra Fine Compound
3M Ultrafina
Menzerna Super Intensive Polish
Menzerna 106FF
Menzerna PO203s Power Finish
Menzerna PO85RD

Pads:
Scholl:
Yellow, orange, orange spider og black.

Meguairs:
Yellow Soft Buff v 1 + 2

3M:
Yellow and blue

Uber:
Orange, green, blue and black

Chemical Guys Hex Logic:
Black and green

Tools:
2xMakita 9227CB
2xFlex 3403VRG



























































































We are also training to the annual tandem polishing competition:




































"Who's your daddy?"













































Keepin it real:



























Inspection of the results? Nope, not there:


















Bernhard got desperate:









Here's why:









Nothing left a good finish... All pads made micro swirls and the MF was linting.. Schaize!!:









This is from after a round of PO85RD where the results are seemingly spot on.. We also did a relief hug prior to the wipe-off. Praing that holding hands will help:









Was it better.. Nope!:









Caving in:









Bernhard gets an idea to mix a bit on a pad:









This must be good! Unfortunately, no after photo here, but it was certainly not good.
This was the hook on the door for day 1, tired and frustrated we went our seperate ways with plans for a fresh start on Tuesday.

Day 2:

Bernhard trying a new combo to see if it works?:


















Brynjar keeps on researching a little bit further on the quest for the right combo. Here, in deep concentration:









Bernhard began with the wheels and arches as long:









A scratch to be removed (red cap only for lense focus):









Taking some readings before:









PTG(no reference point were used, just around the scratch):









Results after one round of S03+ on yellow pad:




































After three rounds and one final round with S03Gold for some extra cut:









Very much reduced, but still visible under "correct" light. Reduced with around 10-15MY:









Bernhard cleaning the paint on the wheels after washing with DG APC 1/10:









Ole Gunnar stopped by to give us a hand:









Swissvax Cleaner Fluid applied:









Swissvax Autobahn buffet of, and Pneu on tires:


















Ole Gunnar putting on some Autobahn:









Belle also stopped by, but not to active today:









Arches was rinsed with ONR and wiped with MF:


















Brynjar is happy with finding the right combination (we thought):









Wheel arches quite okay:









Exhaust degreased with Tardis:


















Giving it another go:









Wonder if the paint could feel the hate and rage Bernhard was feeling for a period:


















Slow shutter while zooming in:


















Still not good:









Brynjar discovered some strange "dots" on the rear fender:


















Brynjar had brought is old PorterCable since this has a different patterne than the flex. The idea was that the enormous "force rotation" of the flex ruined the finish.
Did it?









Oh, no!


















We'll try again:



























Not this time either:









Here you can see a really fed up Bernhard. 20 hrs of trieal and error has gone by, and still no sollution:









Chemical Guys Bare Bones in the arches:









Scholl A15 on orange spider pad:



























Oooooops:


















En motivert gjeng:









And then suddenly:









Finaly a good finish:









The end of day two. We had finally found a combo that worked, but we got some help from det developer of the products that we were using.. The manufactorer actually offered to jump on the next plane to give us a hand


----------



## Brynjar (Dec 25, 2009)

Day 3:


Today, we discovered some othere stuff. The previous costly polish from the dealer had left some memories. They had burned through some paint in some places, over edges and doorways, and in to the metal on some places:









Here you can see the results after running hard over overlapping panels eith a rough pad and abrasive:































































Seemed like all of the edges had been done roughly, and the debries is a good indicator of that:






















































This was not very good news, and the customer was contacted. He came out to inspect the damage before we continued. That was the end of day three.


Day 4:




























To little productt:









Swirls from pad and some MF scratches:









looooong gone:









50/50:


















We found out that it was about time to remove the tranportation fat, since the last "detailer" did not bother to do that:


















Swissvax Cleaner Fluid Strong is da ****:









Apply:









Buffing off:









Voila:


















Then there was the neighborhood "boy" who was going to move his little Polo.. Haakon is a grown mand and it is always fun with large guys in small cars:



























Brynjar found a new technique to take the lower panels and also work out the abs:









Started some 50/50:









AfterScholl S03 Gold on yellow pad:









After Scholl S30+ on orange pad with a special twist over it:


















MF buffing tracks:









Bernhard doing the rear lid:









Brynjar keeps it real:


















Ahhhh, beautiful:












































































































The finish was done with a white pad that we think come from lake country or something. Used Cleaner Fluid Pro on that one.

Rear wheels put back on:









Scholl Rapid 9000 1/5, Mothers Wheel Well Brush, rinsed with clean water:













































Finishing:


















Day 5:

Last and final day! Brynjar got a head start for an hour.

This was found in the trash, so Dennis has apparently been in during the day before we arrived:


















"Bubble" competition:




































Petter stopped by, and thought we had been to cheap on the BB:









He gave the arches an extra shower(half a bottle shower):









Although it was not part of the deal, we did a quick shine of the interior to. Pedals was washed with DG APC and SV detail brush.
The car was vacuumed, vinyl got scholl purple 9000 and glass was treated with Nano:








































































Wax of the day for the hood:


















Wax hazing:













































Brynjar removing the wax:




































Licence plate was treated with SV CFP followed with SV Insignis as the rest of the car:









Vips, finished car:






























































































































DCN approved button:




































Moneyshots:



























Thanks for watching!


----------



## F. Premens (Dec 3, 2009)

Great work! :thumb:

Was very soft the lacquer?


----------



## rds1985 (Mar 7, 2009)

lovely job especially on the machine work


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

great job. Huge write-up. Lots of defects for a new car! Top job.


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

That one certainly put up a fight. Soft clear coat is not what you would expect on a VW. I wonder if the previous application on a long-life sealant had anything to do with it?
A great looking finish in the end :thumb:


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Just goes to show you can't assume a car has soft/hard paint. I've enjoyed this and your other write up, nice and funny, not sure about the white polo though? Didn't get that...


----------



## nogrille (Oct 27, 2005)

Epic!


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

nice job and great write up!!


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Great write up and great finish :thumb:
Was in Norway the other week actually


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Stunning finish great job


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

best write up of the year to date goes to...  excellent


----------



## Brynjar (Dec 25, 2009)

Thanks for all the nice comments



F. Premens said:


> Great work! :thumb:
> 
> Was very soft the lacquer?


you could say that yes!



GlynRS2 said:


> I wonder if the previous application on a long-life sealant had anything to do with it?


My excact thoughts to.. hard to say, but when the owner confronted the dealership with this, they also had some bad experiences with the kind of sealer that had been used on the previous round.



Edward101 said:


> Was in Norway the other week actually


Cool, where about then?



packard said:


> best write up of the year to date goes to...  excellent


Thanks, might want to take a look in the A3 thread then:doublesho


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

a very long read, but very nice work there!


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Truly fabulous work:thumb:


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Brynjar said:


> Cool, where about then?


All over pretty much :lol: Flew into Oslo but I went all the way up to the top too Kirkenes, Hammerfest was absolutely freezing though :doublesho

But I think down the south you've had a lot more snow than usual, managed to see the Northern Lights too just above Tromso which was amazing


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Looks awesome guys and I enjoy your write ups :thumb:! I'm going to assume that the VW's over there have the same diamond-hard finishes on them like the ones do here. It looks like you guys were having a hell of a time finding the right combo so next time those damn cerami-clears give you a hard time try the technique I've developed using Scholl S03+ you can read about it here http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=126161 Also, another thing that I've discovered with cerami-clears around the finishing stage is that the slower you go, the more you swirl... I usually finish jeweling ceramics at around 1,000-1,200 depending on the car (1,000 Ferraris, Mercs and 1,200 BMW, Audi, VW). Give it a try, I'm sure it will work for you, too! And if it doesn't give me a shout and I'll hop over and kick that ceramic's a$$!


----------



## Brynjar (Dec 25, 2009)

Thanks for the tip, but I'm afraid that would not work on this axcact paint. Nice tip though. 

This is not metallic black but solid(LO41 - 1990), but I guess you saw that
The paint had been treated with a non-breathing sealer directly after delivery from the factory. Whether this had some influence on the hardness is still a mystery on this spesific car.. Also, the dealer said to the owner that this was a new paint.. What that mean, I'm not sure, but I guess it's just that they now use zero VOC's(100% water based), compared with the Acrylic resins.

We had Frank Scholl himself back and forth on e-mail to get some new solutions for the problem, and I'll tell you that we were really happy when we finaly found a method that did the trick 

Are you sure that the new "cheap" Vw receives ceramic clear? I've done a couple of cars (Mercs) with ceramic and the paint on them was just ridiculously hard..


----------



## P4ULT (Apr 6, 2007)

holy shamoly what a finish


----------



## THE_BHOY_C15RLN (Jan 16, 2010)

some job lads ,some great pictures there:thumb:


----------



## Blamm (Jun 3, 2009)

Amazing to read and see the struggle 
Nice job!


----------



## Bernhard (Jun 10, 2008)

Thanks for all the nice comments.

I've talked to the owner couple a days ago and also asked about the "special" paint. The base coat is supposed to have more pigments in it, so the colour looks "blacker"..
At least that's what the dealer told him..


----------



## madis (Apr 21, 2010)

good work :wave:


----------



## najed (Sep 8, 2009)

:thumb:


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

lol looks like a good time was had! 

how do you find crystal ?


----------

